# Upper control arms in backward?



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Are my upper arms swapped?
oh no!!!!!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

can't be, there's a nice big L and an R on the r and l sides of the car


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

NO..it is in CORRECTLY.....do you have an engine in the car..or is the front jacked up?


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

no engine in the car and the beast is on jack stands.
No weight has been on the arms yet.
I replaced the ball joints, had the springs out and all arms.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, that is why the ball joints are at such a severe angle and appear to be squashing the grease boots! When the engine goes in, the upper control arm will rise.....this will make the spindle to A arm angle more towards a 90* angle and everything will look better. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Are the rubber "bump stops" still in place on the A arms???....please say yes....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Topkat, don't snug the A arm bushing bolts until the engine is in and the car is sitting on its wheels. Otherwise, you can damage the bushings.....The A arm bushing caps need to be torqued when the car is on all 4 wheels and resting on its suspension.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow thats a relief!
Yes the bump stops are in and I loosened the bushing bolts.
Will put the wheels on tonite.
Thanks guys


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Is that the same set up for the shims that you had before taking apart? I find it difficult(not impossible though) that 2 identical shims set that a-arm in the right spot.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The shims are in EXACTLY AS REMOVED


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice- my shims are almost 3/4 of and inch difference-must have been after lunch when they welded my frame up


----------

